# Snow Ridge Five Feet Plus...Again



## Cornhead (Jan 6, 2014)

Here we go again, with this latest arctic blast, 5+'forecast. Maybe I'll try McCauley, they'll probably get skiable amounts!

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 11 AM THIS
MORNING TO 1 PM EST WEDNESDAY...
...WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
6 PM EST TUESDAY...

* LOCATIONS...JEFFERSON AND LEWIS COUNTIES.

* TIMING...LATE THIS MORNING THROUGH EARLY WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.

* HAZARDS...HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW...BLOWING SNOW WITH WHITEOUT
  CONDITIONS...AND DANGEROUS WIND CHILLS.

* ACCUMULATIONS...3 TO 5 INCHES TODAY...MORE THAN 2 FEET
  TONIGHT...MORE THAN 2 FEET TUESDAY...9 TO 18 INCHES TUESDAY
  NIGHT...AND UP TO 2 INCHES WEDNESDAY...LEADING TO STORM TOTALS
  OF MORE THAN 5 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Do it , MacCauley is the real deal. If you like bumps make sure to try HELMERS  its right under the lift ,you see some seriously good kids skiing it


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 6, 2014)

I saw some young guy from the chair at Platty over the weekend, so effortless, so powerful, I was so envious. Oh well, hopefully I come back in my next life to skiing parents.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

I was just going to ask what is wrong with this picture, but this thread explains it.  It's too bad it can't get as far as Whiteface.  I'd be there in a NY minute.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's one to blow your mind.  Or make you cry.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 7, 2014)

McCauley currently closed and not reporting new snow. I wonder if they picked anything up?

Wish that last Map didn't cut off the snow fall East of Lowville. I'm trying to figure out if any of that snow blew much into the Western ADKs past Tug hill.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> McCauley currently closed and not reporting new snow. I wonder if they picked anything up?
> 
> Wish that last Map didn't cut off the snow fall East of Lowville. I'm trying to figure out if any of that snow blew much into the Western ADKs past Tug hill.


I was hoping to ski McCauley tomorrow, and then possibly hit Gore Thursday, I bought the ISKINY voucher for Gore for $12, but I'm willing to eat it to ski some pow. Looks like I may be skiing Snow Ridge yet again, alright by me! I think I should start looking at property up there.:razz:


----------



## watkin (Jan 7, 2014)

Cornhead you are starting to convince me..   I got in on a Plattekill voucher for ISKINY, but might think about hitting McCauley instead and eat the $12.  It was gonna be my first time trying Plattekill too.   McCauley will be open Thurs, they just closed mon and tues.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 7, 2014)

watkin said:


> Cornhead you are starting to convince me..   I got in on a Plattekill voucher for ISKINY, but might think about hitting McCauley instead and eat the $12.  It was gonna be my first time trying Plattekill too.   McCauley will be open Thurs, they just closed mon and tues.



Did McCauley get much of the Lake effect?


----------



## watkin (Jan 7, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Did McCauley get much of the Lake effect?



Don't know, but they will be open tomorrow to give a snow report.   This is gonna be a game time decision.

Snow Ridge actually is a bit closer of a drive for me, and they most definitely will get more.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 7, 2014)

watkin said:


> Don't know, but they will be open tomorrow to give a snow report.   This is gonna be a game time decision.
> 
> Snow Ridge actually is a bit closer of a drive for me, and they most definitely will get more.



Would love a report back if you go!


----------



## watkin (Jan 7, 2014)

"If" I do...    Just re mapped the drive, Mccauley is only 15 min longer, so they are both back in it.  Just got to see what the LE delivers.


http://www.mccauleyny.com/web_cams.html

Oh its delivering.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 7, 2014)

Taking this image with a grain of salt McCauley is just on the outer reaches of 5-8 inches.


----------



## watkin (Jan 7, 2014)

hmmm yea not the feet that i was anticipating.  radar is showing nothing for old forge at the moment either.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2014)

watkin said:


> Cornhead you are starting to convince me..   I got in on a Plattekill voucher for ISKINY, but might think about hitting McCauley instead and eat the $12.  It was gonna be my first time trying Plattekill too.   McCauley will be open Thurs, they just closed mon and tues.


Ski Snow Ridge, if they get as much as they're calling for, it'll be an experience you'll never forget...trust me. Platty will suck, everything on the good trails is gone after the 50 degree weather we just had. I was shocked at the web cam pic someone posted here on my TR from Fri/Sat.


Looking a little better today, they got a little LES, not much though.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2014)

watkin said:


> Cornhead you are starting to convince me..   I got in on a Plattekill voucher for ISKINY, but might think about hitting McCauley instead and eat the $12.  It was gonna be my first time trying Plattekill too.   McCauley will be open Thurs, they just closed mon and tues.



Platty got hit hard with rain the other day I would day skip it.


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2014)

NWS corroborates Huck it's map


----------



## watkin (Jan 7, 2014)

Yea,   either one of these is looking like what I will do.   There may be an outside chance that I can get my $12 refunded from Plattekill as well.    I saw that webcam image too, sooo depressing.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2014)

Go get some, Cornhead!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 7, 2014)

My new business venture is snow harvesting. Take from those that don't want it and bring it to those who do.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> My new business venture is snow harvesting. Take from those that don't want it and bring it to those who do.



Oh they want it, more for snowmobilers than skiers though. Tug Hill is a snowmobilers' paradise. I'm sure the local economy benefits greatly from the influx of their dollars. Snowmobilers in NYS can always throw their sleds on a trailer and head to the Hill if Ma Nature isn't cooperating back home. She almost always delivers on the plateau early in the season before Onatario cools off. They even sell ethanol free premium gas for sleds there.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 8, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Oh they want it, more for snowmobilers than skiers though. Tug Hill is a snowmobilers' paradise. I'm sure the local economy benefits greatly from the influx of their dollars. Snowmobilers in NYS can always throw their sleds on a trailer and head to the Hill if Ma Nature isn't cooperating back home. She almost always delivers on the plateau early in the season before Onatario cools off. They even sell ethanol free premium gas for sleds there.



I've been skiing there when they have their snowmobile race up the hill. 

Very loud...lots of rednecks...slednecks.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 8, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I've been skiing there when they have their snowmobile race up the hill.
> 
> Very loud...lots of rednecks...slednecks.



They did those snowmoble drags at Greek Peak a couple of years ago. 900 feet up an inclined slope... the unlimited's were mostly 3 cylinders about 900 cc, and I think about 120 mph at 900 feet and the fuel for the unlimited was nitro. The unlimiteds were very very loud!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 8, 2014)

Another awesome day on the Tug Hill plateau! Just a dusting, for Snow Ridge, 12". Skied great, funky carveable beneath thanks to the recent thaw and rain. Was relieved my knee felt pretty good all day, staying overnight, LES is supposed to shift South, could be real good tomorrow. Watertown got pounded yesterday, 3ft+. Just a couple pics as my phone's battery is kaput.

Very cool Sunrise, I should have got out of my car, dirty windshield.


 Obligatory North Slope shot.


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2014)

The way things are going in New England, I might move there!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2014)

billski said:


> The way things are going in New England, I might move there!



Come to NY , can't wait for my good pass for NY next season.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 8, 2014)

Ha, I've been considering moving within NYS. I'ved skied Snow Ridge more than my home hill, Greek Peak, and I'm 150 miles away. Greek is 37 miles from home. I see on SR's Facebook they're claiming 15", that's a tad optimistic IMHO. No worries, the foot skied great. Did I miss any 14 page pissing matches on AZ today?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Ha, I've been considering moving within NYS. I'ved skied Snow Ridge more than my home hill, Greek Peak, and I'm 150 miles away. Greek is 37 miles from home. I see on SR's Facebook they're claiming 15", that's a tad optimistic IMHO. No worries, the foot skied great. Did I miss any 14 page pissing matches on AZ today?



Looking like your powder king this year. I got to go one time with you to the Ridge. Great pictures. Today we had an awesome thread on bra trees on the hills.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 8, 2014)

I like SR's lift tickets today. It wasn't bad at all, zero this morning.


----------



## soulseller (Jan 9, 2014)

Ic


----------

